# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Buletini javor nga Forumi Shqiptar

## Albo

Buletini Javor nga Forumi Shqiptar
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Data e sotme eshte: 05-08-2003. Ky buletin reflekton te rejat qe prej dates 28-07-2003.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Forumi Shqiptar: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/

}---------------------------------------------------------------------------
TEMAT E REJA
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Temat me te reja

Titulli: "Njeshmeria E Zotit" (postuar 05-08-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21905

Titulli: "Allahu eshte i ndare nga krijesat" (postuar 05-08-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21904

Titulli: "Magjia Dhe Vendimi Islam Per Te" (postuar 05-08-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21903

Titulli: "Horoskopi Dhe Astrologjia" (postuar 05-08-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21902

Titulli: "Nisi" (postuar 05-08-2003 nga Nisi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21901

Titulli: "Falli dhe tregimi i fatit" (postuar 05-08-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21900

Titulli: "Dialogu me ateistin" (postuar 05-08-2003 nga klevis2000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21899

Titulli: "homo socialisticus -  Arti i Realizmit Socialist" (postuar 05-08-2003 nga Eni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21898

Titulli: "Tomor Osmani, 40 vjet gjurmim në Albanologji" (postuar 05-08-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21896

Titulli: "Ndihme Per Grua" (postuar 05-08-2003 nga Pogradecari)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21895

Titulli: "Ortodoksia shqiptare jashtë Shqipërisë" (postuar 05-08-2003 nga dodoni)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21894

Titulli: "Ndryshimi klimatik ne rruzudhin toksor" (postuar 04-08-2003 nga rosafa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21878

Titulli: "Një botë kundër meje" (postuar 04-08-2003 nga eris)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21877

Titulli: "Përpjekje për Krijimin e Jetës në Laborator" (postuar 04-08-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21876

Titulli: "Jam zeri i dites qe ende s`ka ardhur" (postuar 04-08-2003 nga Loti i shpirtit)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21875

Titulli: "Rruga E Veshtire Per Ne Greqi" (postuar 04-08-2003 nga juniku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21874

Titulli: "Redon Makashi" (postuar 04-08-2003 nga katana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21873

Titulli: "Strategjia e opozitës në zgjedhjet lokale" (postuar 04-08-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21871

Titulli: "Pershendetje te gjitheve" (postuar 04-08-2003 nga studentja simpa)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21864

Titulli: "holla @ u albochix" (postuar 03-08-2003 nga cool_dancer)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21860

Titulli: "Fikhu islam" (postuar 03-08-2003 nga askalani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21859

Titulli: "Cunat e Dines" (postuar 03-08-2003 nga cunimartum)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21856

Titulli: "Izraeli dhe Serbia nenshkruajne mareveshje mirekuptimi" (postuar 03-08-2003 nga shoku_sar)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21855

Titulli: "Verejtje dhe Mendime per Temat ne Mesime nga Kurani" (postuar 03-08-2003 nga cunimartum)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21849

Titulli: "Verejtje dhe Mendime per Temat ne Mesime nga Kurani" (postuar 03-08-2003 nga Hendrix)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21848

Titulli: "Perseri vrasje..." (postuar 03-08-2003 nga JONI 1)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21844

Titulli: "Mendimet e vajzave shqiptare" (postuar 03-08-2003 nga Tonito Brigante)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21843

Titulli: "5 universitetet me te mira ne Amerike." (postuar 03-08-2003 nga miri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21842

Titulli: "Ditari I Nje Adoleshenti" (postuar 03-08-2003 nga eris)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21840

Titulli: "Kthim i Textit prej Acrobat Reader ne Word" (postuar 03-08-2003 nga Studenti-Te)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21838

Titulli: "Plasaritje" (postuar 03-08-2003 nga fisnik)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21837

Titulli: "Studentët prezentojnë projektvizionet për qendrën e Prishtinës (Arkitekturë)" (postuar 03-08-2003 nga drini_në_L.A.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21836

Titulli: "nevjork thote...." (postuar 03-08-2003 nga barbygirl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21833

Titulli: "Mozaik Shqiptar" (postuar 03-08-2003 nga shigjeta)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21832

Titulli: "GP Gjermani" (postuar 02-08-2003 nga VAZELOS)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21828

Titulli: "Kush është &quot;Boshti i së Keqes&quot; në Shqipëri?" (postuar 02-08-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21824

Titulli: "Serial Killer ne Moske" (postuar 02-08-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21823

Titulli: "Spelling ne Word-shqip" (postuar 02-08-2003 nga Studenti-Te)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21822

Titulli: "Universitetet, sivjet do të presin 10 941 studentë" (postuar 02-08-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21819

Titulli: "Përgjegje lidhur me fetë e njerëzve" (postuar 02-08-2003 nga mitrovicalia_81)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21818

Titulli: "Gjurmë të shqiptarizmit në veri të Danubit" (postuar 02-08-2003 nga shoku_sar)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21815

Titulli: "Seksualizëm  Njerzor ?" (postuar 02-08-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21811

Titulli: "Hitleri ishte nje gjeni apo thjesht nje psikopat?" (postuar 02-08-2003 nga Duke_Of_Arberia)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21810

Titulli: "Sinfonia E Takave (s. Rusi)" (postuar 02-08-2003 nga eris)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21808

Titulli: "Pershtypjet e para jashte atdheut" (postuar 02-08-2003 nga afeida)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21800

Titulli: "Poezitë e preferuara për fëmije ..." (postuar 01-08-2003 nga Sirena_E_Vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21796

Titulli: "Makina te ndryshme (imazhe)" (postuar 01-08-2003 nga Beni_Sh)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21793

Titulli: "Çfarë i pengon emigrantët intelektualë të kthehen për ndryshim?" (postuar 01-08-2003 nga kristal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21791

Titulli: "Jam anëtare e re në forum" (postuar 01-08-2003 nga purple mermaid)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21789

Titulli: "Të heshtësh..." (postuar 01-08-2003 nga Mina)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21787

Titulli: "Një Prezantim me vonesë ...." (postuar 01-08-2003 nga Sirena_E_Vogel)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21780

Titulli: "Seritë më të mira filmike të të gjitha kohërave" (postuar 01-08-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21771

Titulli: "Abuzimi emocional i femijeve" (postuar 01-08-2003 nga afeida)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21769

Titulli: "lidhja me MIRC mbas firewall dhe proxy" (postuar 01-08-2003 nga ermali21)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21766

Titulli: "Acrobat Standart Security &gt;&gt;&gt;" (postuar 01-08-2003 nga huggos)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21765

Titulli: "Skandal  provincial" (postuar 01-08-2003 nga Dreri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21764

Titulli: "Me pranoni edhe mua ne mesin tuaj!" (postuar 01-08-2003 nga Casandra)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21762

Titulli: "Përshëndetje" (postuar 01-08-2003 nga kleidi03)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21761

Titulli: "Fotoja ime" (postuar 01-08-2003 nga Johan83)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21760

Titulli: "Gjuha shqipe dhe dialektet e saj" (postuar 01-08-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21759

Titulli: "Mosha me e pershtatshme per t'u martuar femra." (postuar 31-07-2003 nga R2T)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21750

Titulli: "Program per te regjistruar kenget nga kasetat ne kompjuter" (postuar 31-07-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21747

Titulli: "A e keni ndier ndonjehere veten te vetmuar dhe te braktisur nga gjithshka?" (postuar 31-07-2003 nga BlEdIi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21738

Titulli: "Realitet apo Ekzagjerim?!" (postuar 31-07-2003 nga Djal)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21736

Titulli: "Martesa dhe homoseksualet" (postuar 31-07-2003 nga Albo)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21735

Titulli: "Sarah McLachlan" (postuar 31-07-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21734

Titulli: "Përshëndetje nga Mjeshtri." (postuar 31-07-2003 nga mjeshter)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21731

Titulli: "Shqiptari i pret kokën shqiptarit, plagos punëdhënësin" (postuar 31-07-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21722

Titulli: "PS zgjedh një biznesmen për garën për bashkinë e Durrësit" (postuar 31-07-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21718

Titulli: "Kaq pranë, kaq larg..." (postuar 31-07-2003 nga Living_in_Vain)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21715

Titulli: "ZP, kthim ne identitet" (postuar 31-07-2003 nga Enri)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21713

Titulli: "Gjuha shqipe dhe Informatika" (postuar 31-07-2003 nga AsgjëSikurDielli)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21712

Titulli: "Gjyqi I Vetëvehtes!..." (postuar 31-07-2003 nga Agim Doçi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21711

Titulli: "Si t'jua ndaloj tërheqjen e parave nga llogaria bankare?" (postuar 31-07-2003 nga MI CORAZON)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21703

Titulli: "audio video player program vetem 6 butona" (postuar 30-07-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21697

Titulli: "Meta: Nano, kryetarë i një bande mafioze" (postuar 30-07-2003 nga Orku)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21696

Titulli: "program panel aksesi per XP" (postuar 30-07-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21695

Titulli: "Te Dashur Anetare Muslimane E Jomuslimane" (postuar 30-07-2003 nga cunimartum)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21690

Titulli: "Kam harruar te prezantohem!!!" (postuar 30-07-2003 nga MtrX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21678

Titulli: "Si do ta titullonit?" (postuar 30-07-2003 nga Bokerrima)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21677

Titulli: "A eshte e vertet qe Marisa Tomei eshte Shqiptare?" (postuar 30-07-2003 nga kerkollogai0000)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21675

Titulli: "Ju pershendes" (postuar 30-07-2003 nga denny)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21674

Titulli: "Kastriot Gjini" (postuar 30-07-2003 nga Bokerrima)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21672

Titulli: "Pyetje per ata qe marin vesh nga kompjuteri" (postuar 30-07-2003 nga sima)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21667

Titulli: "mbas 4 muajsh ja dhe fotoja ime" (postuar 30-07-2003 nga james l.)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21666

Titulli: "Gjunjezimi I Evolucionit" (postuar 30-07-2003 nga Arrnubi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21664

Titulli: "Duhet burri te ndihmoje gruan ne shtepi mbas lindjes ne qofte se jo/ po pse" (postuar 30-07-2003 nga afeida)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21663

Titulli: "Pse ngec kompjuteri? Disa shkaqe...." (postuar 30-07-2003 nga benseven11)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21662

Titulli: "Votoni per Elsa Lilen" (postuar 29-07-2003 nga shoku_sar)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21661

Titulli: "Poeti Naim Berisha" (postuar 29-07-2003 nga Griselda Sula)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21651

Titulli: "Tv Shqiptere Ne Usa" (postuar 29-07-2003 nga platinum)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21649

Titulli: "Radio 100%  Shqip" (postuar 29-07-2003 nga eagle_eye_andi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21647

Titulli: "Ku ta gej Windows-in për ta instaluar?" (postuar 29-07-2003 nga eagle_eye_andi)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21646

Titulli: "Shprehje dhe idioma nga gjuha e bukur shqipe!" (postuar 29-07-2003 nga MtrX)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21642

Titulli: "Më duhet një ese (Esseay) me 1000 fjalë" (postuar 29-07-2003 nga ejona)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21639

Titulli: "metoda e profeteve ne thirrje" (postuar 29-07-2003 nga askalani)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21635

Titulli: "Rruga Egnatia" (postuar 29-07-2003 nga sed)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21634

Titulli: "All-llahu" (postuar 29-07-2003 nga The exorcist)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21633

Titulli: "Egoizëm" (postuar 29-07-2003 nga PrInCiPiEl)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21630

Titulli: "Identiteti kulturor i shqiptarëve në Amerikë" (postuar 29-07-2003 nga katana)
 o http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21629

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
SONDAZHET E FUNDIT
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Sondazh: Zgjidhni moshen
 o '18-20' (0 vota)
 o '20-22' (0 vota)
 o '22-24' (6 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21750

Sondazh: martese apo bashkejetese
 o 'Martesa' (3 vota)
 o 'bashkejetesa' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21624

Sondazh: per cfare do ta zgjidhnit nje djale ose nje vajze ne jeten tuaj
 o 'karakteri personalietit vlerat dituria' (18 vota)
 o 'bukuria' (0 vota)
 o 'pasuria' (2 vota)
 o 'familja prejardhja vendosja gjografike' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21623

Sondazh: Kush fe eshte monoteiste
 o 'Islami' (12 vota)
 o 'krishterimi' (2 vota)
 o 'budizmi' (0 vota)
 o 'Hinduizmi' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21622

Sondazh: A eshte mire te postoj ne forum temen "Dashuria dhe marredheniet seksuale ne Islam
 o 'po' (3 vota)
 o 'jo' (3 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21569

Sondazh: Cili eshte Radiotelevizoni ne i shikuar ne Kosove?
 o 'Radio Televizioni i Kosoves' (4 vota)
 o 'Radio Televizioni 21' (7 vota)
 o 'Koha Vision' (3 vota)
 o 'se di' (1 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21521

Sondazh: Sa orë gjumë bën gjatë natës ?
 o '5 ore' (1 vota)
 o '6 ore' (1 vota)
 o '7 ore' (0 vota)
 o '8 ore' (2 vota)
 o 'S`me ben pershtypje' (1 vota)
 o 'Asnjehere nuk eshte e sakte' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21492

Sondazh: Ke preferoni: Gjebrea apo Cako?
 o 'Piro Cako' (0 vota)
 o 'Ardit Gjebrea' (1 vota)
 o 'Te dy' (2 vota)
 o 'Asnjerin' (2 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21472

Sondazh: Përkthimi më i mirë nga
 o 'Ndre Mjedja' (2 vota)
 o 'Lame Kodra' (3 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21410

Sondazh: PSE SHQIPETARET E KANE TE VESHTIRE TE FALIN NJERI-TJETRIN??
 o 'TE TREGOJNE BURERIN' (3 vota)
 o 'I QUAJTUR I PAAFTE' (0 vota)
   Lexo: http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...threadid=21369


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
DITELINDJET E JAVES QE VJEN:
Qe te vizitoni kalendarin klikoni me poshte:
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/calendar.php
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

05-08:
 o Genta82 (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7561

05-08:
 o tripo (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=100

05-08:
 o xhulian (29) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=675

05-08:
 o SeXy Ch0C0lAtE - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=783
 o pelion - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1509

05-08:
 o Didi (42) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1652

05-08:
 o FoXYFierAkjA (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3228

05-08:
 o AGAPI - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3338

05-08:
 o LAKE_19 (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4468

05-08:
 o SexyDeni (18) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5647

05-08:
 o darkiangel (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6920

05-08:
 o THEOFILOS (27) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7025

05-08:
 o Buki (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7443

05-08:
 o KIMBERLI - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7506

05-08:
 o Blerta*82* (21) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7812

05-08:
 o Bujku - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=7901

05-08:
 o sinbadi (25) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=8735

05-08:
 o Strugani (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9013

05-08:
 o jul (29) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=9247

06-08:
 o Denisa (24) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=198

06-08:
 o LIMELIGHT` - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=307

06-08:
 o siciljani (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...nfo&userid=665

06-08:
 o Korca (22) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=1637

06-08:
 o Amelia (17) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=3886

06-08:
 o tigri2001 (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=4512
 o frankenstain (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5247

06-08:
 o DJ-GABRIELE (19) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=5385

06-08:
 o nora (20) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6089

06-08:
 o dea_t (23) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6113

06-08:
 o mirel (26) - http://www.forumishqiptar.com/member...fo&userid=6448


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
STATISTIKAT:
Kemi patur keto aktivitete qe prej dates 28-07-2003
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 o 134 Anetare te rinj
 o 126 Tema te reja
 o 2,488 Postime te reja
 o 5 Sondazhe te reja

----------

